# Attention --005



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I got this tonight briefly while watching HBO2E (Transformers). 
"Attention 005 - Your smart card does not currently have authorization to view or purchase this program." 
It was preceded by a brief moment of pixelization, then cleared itself. If was recorded onto the drive so I could replay it to copy down what was on the screen. First video blanking last night now this. Anything to worry about? 3 week old 722. A search turned up a similar event on a 322 a long while back.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

This is common lately. Usually a front panel reset and a check switch will cure the problem. Just a front panel reset may make it disappear but it may come back if you don't do a check switch.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

It seems to happen only to people that have not received their new smart cards yet. I know one person that was seeing it often. Once he got his new smart card and installed it he has not seen it.

The "problem" is that we don't know the schedule for smart card distribution (and neither do the DISH CSRs) so we don't know when we will get them. I have not received them for either of my ViP receivers but several of my neighbors have.


----------

